# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  EPICWIN ERROR

## d_nikolaos

Εχω ένα πρόβλημα με το epicwin.Όταν παω να προγραμματίσω σεμια πλακέτα έναν πικ μου βγάζει τα εξής μηνύματα: Unable to start driver 'PICLPTNT',error 997(3EShex)
όταν πατάω ΟΚ μου βγάζει: INVALID EPIC PORT SELECTED
Ξέρει κανένας τι μπορεί να φταίει και τι να κάνω;

----------


## Radiometer

Μετά από καιρό που άνοιξα και εγώ το EPICWin να προγραμματίσω μου παρουσίασε και 
εμένα το ίδιο πρόβλημα  το μήνυμα που μου λεει ειναι 

 Unable to start driver 'PICLPTNT', error 3 (3 hex). 

το δουλεύει κανείς άλλος το πρόγραμμα   :Question:   να μας πει   :Confused:

----------


## brainman

offtopic
Νικο μηπως μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια φωτο απο την αναπτυξιακη πλακετα?εχω να την κανω αλλα δεν βρισκω  στο mycad τιποτα.αντιστασεις πυκνωτες κτλ που θα τα κολλησω.thnx
(για οσους δεν καταλαβαν ειναι για ενα εργαστηριο)

----------


## Radiometer

brainman μήπως λες  την αναπτυξιακή πλακέτα για PIC από το εργαστήριο CAD του ΤΕΙ θεσσαλονικης ?   :Smile:

----------


## brainman

ναι ναι ναι   :Very Happy:  
και εσυ απο κει περασες?   :Laughing:  
δεν ξερω που να κολλησω τι.αν εχεις οτιδηποτε θα με διευκοληνες.
 :P

----------


## Radiometer

Ναι και εγώ από εκεί πέρασα    :Very Happy:  
Στην πλακέτα πάνω γραφή την ονομασία του κάθε εξαρτήματος, οπότε πας στο σαιτ  του mycad
και κατεβαζεις τα αρχεια 

" Λίστα υλικών κατασκευής "
" Διορθώσεις για τη συναρμολόγηση της κατασκευής "

Υ.Γ. πρόβλημα με το EPICWin  είχες ποτέ ?

----------


## brainman

Γιαννη ευχαριστω πολυ.μπηκα ποσες φορες και σαν τυφλος δεν ειδα τιποτα...
η αληθεια ειναι οτι αφου γραψω το προγραμμα κανω save και λεει could not save file αλλα ειχα κατι προβληματα με τον υπολογιστη και δεν νομιζω να εφταιγε το epicwin θα το σβησω και θα ξανακανω install και θα δουμε
thnx  :OK:

----------


## Radiometer

Τελικά δεν κατάφερα να κάνω το EPICWin να δουλέψει για να προγραμματίσω,
αλλά ανακάλυψα ένα άλλο πρόγραμμα που κάνει την ιδία δούλευα με το EPICWin
το δοκίμασα και δουλεύει άψογα

θα το βρείτε εδώ   -> http://www.melabs.com/support/progsoft.htm

----------

Μακεδονικός (14-09-13)

----------


## Μακεδονικός

Δε γίνεται εγκατάσταση στο αρχείο .εξε μη αναγνωρίσιμο .εξε (απο το mlabs programmer )μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος εάν υπάρχει κάπου αλλού το αρχείο η αν το έχει κάποιος ας το κάνει απ λοουντ εδώ...

----------


## KOKAR

βρε Θανάση, βρε Θανάση
που το ξέθαψες το θέμα απο το 2007 ?

----------

